# Friday pics!!!



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

always wanted to kick this off!

poor, poor fattie! I thought for sure she'd look skinny once we shaved her down, ha!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Niece wanted a pen of her own. I came up with this color for her


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Killens.......before and after....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Playing with my girl on the trampoline


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Guess the area, win some green!

hint- ......the middle of the horizon has the key


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you in poc??

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gd5qyw


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Playing With The Lizard...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

1. First game of the season........Yanks beat Astros 10-9 in a nail biter.
2. Last day of the rodeo.......he done went his last go-round.
3. Pimped my ride............finally!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Robert is that guy a dentist with the gator toothpick!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Peligator


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaby and Mia


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Getting away from that 30-40mph wind aka sand blasting. 2. Slug catcher 3. Freshwater redfish with fish trips.com


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

a few from our spring break vacation. all before the drive by 

then last daughter and little Reba, one of the very few times that little girl held still long enough to get a pic.........(Reba, not my daughter)


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Praying mantis
Lake Livingston sunrise
fox at water trough


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

A spring break photo


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Our new little ray of sunshine amidst all the gloom and doom! :biggrin:

She showed us what to do with a soccer ball...first you let all the air out of it then you chew it up while retrieving it!


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Lucky


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Took my son bass fishing...he caught his first bass!:dance: 

1. Casting
2. Bluegill and bass
3. Release
4. Bringing them in with a rattle trap


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Bobby J's in Helotes
If you can't run with the big dog stay on the porch.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I missed a couple of these, moving targets are difficult


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Brete - there is still some meat on that bone!

mkk - what breed (1st pic) of dog is that?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

spring break at inks lake??

we go there every summer



lx22f/c said:


> A spring break photo
> 
> Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Carnival day at the rodeo
easter pics


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

brotherDave said:


> Lucky


Is that shaun, aka Speckle Catcher?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Guess the first item, and how you use it


Reel my Dad brought over, either my granddaddy's or his fathers


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Ranch weekend*

Working and playing at the ranch with the kids and grand
kids. The snake went to A&M alive for medical (cancer I think) research.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Trying to get out of taking a bath.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

My dad had one of those "Fish Call" devices.You lowered it in the water,it had a little light in the tube and a vibrator to "Call " the fish in.Another fisherman hooked.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Happened to be in the area and took a little break the other day. It was just too pretty not to...

Mision Concepcion
San Antonio de Bejar


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nacho Oysters
Dad quit!
Lights out...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

2 yards of sand three pallets of sod. My sacrificial back. But the grass is growing good, tilled the yard before laying the grass. Planted 6 hibiscus, 2 gardenias, 4 japanese boxwoods, 2 azaleas followed by 2 yards of mulch. Next is the back fence install and rock border around the beds. When we bought this house it had no grass in the backyard.

Crawfish last weekend. It was dang good.

My dog thinks she is a person. Sadie sitting in the chair enjoying the view. LOL!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

The trap I built works pretty good.


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

Our first try at carrots and crawling!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Spring Break 2012*

Started up North at Tyler State Park and worked our way down stopping at Martin Dies Jr SP and Magnolia Ridge Campground on the other side of the BA Steinhagen from MJD SP.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Last of my $9 beer....


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Brete - there is still some meat on that bone!
> 
> mkk - what breed (1st pic) of dog is that?


Supposed to be Chihuahua, both of them are stocky for their size. Very happy with both dogs. Wife got them from a lady in Alvin (breeder)


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

A few pics from the TPW Youth Hunt last weekend. We had a blast!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Venice La spring break week*

Me and my son and cousin the long drive to Venice had a great time fishing with Mike Jeffcoat RJ HUNTING AND FISHING ...looking fwd to going back...


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Spring Break*

Took the Family out for some spring break running on the boat. Went by way too fast!
Dinner after a long day on the water!


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*TAMU Pistol*

1. Texas A&M Pistol Team 2nd place Air Pistol Team at 2012 Intercollegiate Pistol Championships last week at Ft. Benning, GA.
2. Me holding a M249 SAW
3. Me with TV's Jim Scoutten from Shooting USA
4. 2012 Texas A&M Pistol Team National Qualifiers.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

The boy doin his thing.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*Red Lab Puppies*

Been on the waiting list for this litter since Oct. Puppies are Fox Red Lab's, and I am getting a dark female to be a companion to our 6yo red we have already. Should be available to pick up at the beginning of May, and I'm giving her to my wife as part of our Anniversary gift. Now just need to think up a good western (movie) female character to name her. Been thinking maybe something from Lonsome Dove or perhaps Katy Elder. She'll darken as she gets older. Shown here are about a weeks or 2 old.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful dog! So red almost doesn't look real!! Very nice, enjoy the pup.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. My dad gave the boy his first pair of "doves" yesterday.
2. Wade putting his new "doves" to work.


----------



## jwfish (May 31, 2010)

*Galveston Bay*

Galveston Bay looking out over our pier :texasflag


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Daughters FFA goat before clipping









After clipping









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

dog with the neighbors mutt pup, dog at the ranch


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Been on the waiting list for this litter since Oct. Puppies are Fox Red Lab's, and I am getting a dark female to be a companion to our 6yo red we have already. Should be available to pick up at the beginning of May, and I'm giving her to my wife as part of our Anniversary gift. Now just need to think up a good western (movie) female character to name her. Been thinking maybe something from Lonsome Dove or perhaps Katy Elder. She'll darken as she gets older. Shown here are about a weeks or 2 old.


Lori...or Lori Darling
or go the Hank Hill route...Laaaaadyy Bird


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

*82nd Airborne Day*

Sicily dropzone, Ft Bragg, NC. All business...Zombie Max


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Tator Salad said:


> My dad had one of those "Fish Call" devices.You lowered it in the water,it had a little light in the tube and a vibrator to "Call " the fish in.Another fisherman hooked.


Yes it a fish caller


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

capt. Doc, those are awesome fox red looking pups. PM the info on the breeder if you could.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Sniper*

Wildcat


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

tentcotter said:


> Wildcat


I guess having cat eyes eliminates the need for night vision. LOL


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

*March 16*

A couple nice sized Big Uglies....


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Todays project.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Spiced it up*

Well, I picked up the pace from last weeks Din- Dins..

( Spicy So - Weet Tropical feech Curry ) Recipe from 2cool WFN

Bird, Venison Jalapeno - Cheese Sausage and Shrimpee ( Sherry BBQ Sauce missing

Klever after the meal...

Roasted Tomatio Enchallada's

Mahi my way

Pig Smothered


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

dang you dave, i just ate and Im hungry again after viewing those.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

*view from work*

the sunset from my home away from home for the last two weeks. 130miles due south of New Orleans.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Well, I picked up the pace from last weeks Din- Dins..
> 
> ( Spicy So - Weet Tropical feech Curry ) Recipe from 2cool WFN
> 
> ...


dude if you ever need a taste tester lol give me a call i will bring the XX's. so when can we expect a cookbook lol :cheers:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

porkchoplc said:


> dang you dave, i just ate and Im hungry again after viewing those.


Ahhh, Its working....



BigNate523 said:


> dude if you ever need a taste tester lol give me a call i will bring the XX's. so when can we expect a cookbook lol :cheers:


 Maybe in the fall i write something up.. taste testing good idea:cheers:


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

"Klever after the meal..."

Something tells me Klever eats better than I do lol.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

My old deer stand with new roof and new "bump out" for storage and leg room.
Best Good Friend.
Timber Rattler I almost stepped on going to the feeder at 1:30am after no hogs came in.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bassman5119 said:


> My old deer stand with new roof and new "bump out" for storage and leg room.
> Best Good Friend.
> Timber Rattler I almost stepped on going to the feeder at 1:30am after no hogs came in.


DUDE!!!! that's a cool pic with the snake! that would have got your blood running!


----------



## troutmans trophy (Feb 12, 2012)

*looks good*



Captain Dave said:


> Well, I picked up the pace from last weeks Din- Dins..
> 
> ( Spicy So - Weet Tropical feech Curry ) Recipe from 2cool WFN
> 
> ...


 All that food looks soooo good Dave. Great pictures


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Few more from the attic


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Leaving the "Hole" this evening
And sunset in the marsh. Skeeters were a little hairy this afternoon but the kids had a blast with the rat reds!


----------

